# VST for channel routing?



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

So I've done some searching and can't find anything that is close to what I'm looking for.

I have VST Console, Allocator & Arbitrator, as well as a host of Voxengo VST's, third party VSTs, and Waves. But what I'm looking for (and it may be included in what I have and I may just be missing something, but I digress) is a VST that will analyze a stereo signal and differentiate between frequencies located hard left, center, or hard right, and allow me to separate those channels to other VSTs through Console.

So if anyone has any ideas, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

not seen that yet....


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

I would think it would be pretty simple to make.... although I lack the programing know-how.


----------

